# Creamed Honey Containers



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Depends what you are looking for. I went to our local bulk store (GFS Marketplace here, probably Costco, Sam's club) and they sell cheap 12 oz round containers, something like 50 for $6 . Nothing fancy but they are cheap and sell just as well. But then again, I'm trying to sell honey products, not expensive containers with honey in them .

But I don't sell flavored honey either.

Rick


----------

